# Martingale collars?



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Doing research on the right collar for Dakota and came upon these. Does anyone have any opinions on them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The martingale is great for a dog that slips collars(foster/rescue/shelter dog).
Not really a training collar and I would not use it as a daily collar, the slip loop could get hung up, not that the dog would choke, but possibly get caught on something. For a daily tag holder, a flat buckle is what I would use. However, I don't have collars on my dogs unless we are off the property. There are recent threads of dogs getting caught or hooked up w/ each other causing death or severe injury.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a nylon and chain version I bought especially for Sasha. They are great because the dog CANNOT back out of them - and with Sasha's fear issues it's a real worry for us when we take her out.

I had a home-made one I used for both Winnie and Tazer (Corgi mix and Cocker).

They are NOT for training - there really is no 'correction' with these.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw that thread. I was looking more into training tools. The rescue has said 'he walks fairly easy on leash.' Which makes me think he is mostly well behaved but still pulls. IF he isn't too bad of a walker I was going to just walk him in a harness and double that as his seat belt harness in the car. But if he is a puller, I want something to help me fix his behavior problems. I am not a fan of the pronged collars or the choke collars. Do yall think it will be ok to just use a harness and do the "we only move forward when the leash is loose" method? (assuming he isn't so bad he pulls me like a horse... )


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's always better to TEACH a dog not to pull rather than relying on equipment to do it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love our martingales....but only because the dogs can't slip out of them. Also, if they start to pull while walking and they tighten it just serves as a reminder to stop pulling. 

I have fabric with chain and I think they look great!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Lauri, So, do you think a simple sturdy harness will be good then?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I also have the Maringale collars and they are great! Not for training definitely, but as a reminder as Aubie said. Going in to the vet is a piece of cake with my Z who hates going there. He can't back out and run back to the safety of the truck with the Martingale


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use a martingale on all of my dogs. I have a small leather one with chain. It is not used to correct. If I have an equipment failure (leash or collar breaks), the dog's collar is still attached with all of his tags. 

I slipped it on Heidi today after probably two years of no classes. She is three. She heeled perfectly. She has never had a choke chain (which I will use on occasion) or a prong collar or a head collar or a e-collar or a harness on. 

If you want to have a dog that is properly trained down the line, I would urge you to train without the special collars. It is certainly possible, as some people who use them would like you not to believe. And I believe that your bond with the dog will be stronger without starting your journey with a correction collar. 

A Bermese Mountain Dog was once again in training classes tonight. I have been in classes with this dog for several years. He sported a large prong collar. He had to be dragged from a down to get him going, they were fighting with the dog to get him to sit. I do not know what the big prong collar is doing for the dog, but making training easier it is not. 

However, most people sing their praises. Power steering, anti-pull, so completely unnecessary. Take the dog to classes and teach it not to pull and you will not need the gadgets.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Obviously the Bernese Mt dog was not engaged w/ the owner, I wouldn't blame the collar. If you want a dog to not pull have them focus on you and want to be with YOU. 
Some dogs are very high drive or have reactiveness. To control an 85-90# dog on a flat is somewhat impossible if they are still learning. So what works for you, may not work for others and the praises sung about the other collars are working for them while they are training. Every collar has usefullness if used correctly(though I think the chain choker is only good for_______h'mmm, I haven't yet found what they are good for, I guess in the showring is the only place they are appropriate) We all have our favorites and what works for me are a few different kinds, I am glad to have a choice. 

If everyone had trained dogs that would be great, but they don't come out of the womb trained, it is a life-long process for most, hopefully!
Different collars for different types of training.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineThanks Lauri, So, do you think a simple sturdy harness will be good then?


Well, a harness usually makes it EASIER for a dog to pull - unless it is a no-pull type.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The BMD weighed probably twice what the owner weighed -- I am not exaggerating. The dog was not pulling, but not moving either. The prong was ineffective. I have seen this dog in its prong collar for years. It actually sickens me. It is obviously not working, do something else. The dog itself is a very nice, calm, overweight, gigantic [censored] cat. Sad. 

Prong collars, correction collars of any type are maybe necessary for one out of ten dogs, dogs that are very hard and very dominant and very willful. I am seeing almost 90% of dogs out there sporting prongs now. I wish people would stop suggesting them for everyone. 

A flat buckle collar or a martingale should be all that is necessary to train a dog whether it be four pounds or 90 pounds. Harnesses are designed to encourage pulling and are fixed where the benefit of the dogs muscles would be best used. I do not feel that you have quite as much control with a harness in the event that your unknown dog suddenly exhibits a behavior that you were unaware he possessed, like tearing after a skateboarder or going after a squirrel. 

I think people in general should consider their abilities and decide whether or not they have the power to restrain a ninety pound dog. If they do not, then maybe they should get a puppy and start training it as soon as it comes home, or get a smaller breed. Nobody should get a full grown dog that they cannot manage without a prong collar. That is an accident waiting to happen and the dog is ALWAYS the loser.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Lord, I suppose I could have used Dandylion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Lord, I suppose I could have used Dandylion.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love martingales. They are wonderful for a dog that has been trained not to pull and just needs an occasional reminder. I get mine at cozy critters. They have all kinds of fun patterns and they have the quick snaps. 

http://www.cozycritter.com


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, I like those Kathy! Nice to be able to adjust them once and then use the buckle to get them on and off. Do you get the ones with the chain or without?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Those are similar to the ones I ordered from http://www.fidosfashioncollars.com/


I got the ones with the chain and the buckle...very easy to get on and off.


----------

